# Gentleman Bastards by Kevin Mauer



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 29, 2012)

Incoming for those that wanna pre-order:

http://www.amazon.com/Gentlemen-Bas...UTF8&coliid=IQC1QCHJFZNL0&colid=22WV5SUBKXJLQ


----------



## Mr Weiss (Jul 30, 2012)

Do you know what ODA this book is about?


----------

